# Lidl parkside pressure washer (lavor) cracked gun



## puckacostello

I bought a parkside pressure washer a few months back from lidle which has the lavor attachment for the snow lance.
Now I was using it the other day and a leak in the gun developed and it is now cracked it wasNt dropped it just burst as I was using it, I don't know if this will be covered under warrenty, but does anyone know where I could by a new gun from? 

Thanks in advanced

Shaun


----------



## Avanti

It should be covered under warranty, hope you still have the receipt, otherwise do a search for Lavor spares and one of the agents should be able to help you.


----------



## puckacostello

Yeah i still have the receipt and warranty card it's under 3 year warranty so hopefully it should be okay  thanks for the reply
Shaun


----------



## Shiny

Ironically my gun has just developed a split today, a fine jet appeared just below where the lances click in and it very quickly went to a river of water out the side of the gun.

I kept the receipt, the question is where did put it! The handle also snapped off the hose reel days after i bought it. I'm hoping for a refund rather than repair as i'm not impressed with this after such a short period of time.


----------



## puckacostello

This is exactly what happened to mine!
The only problem I've had with it tho otherwise it has been good! So I'll hopefully be keeping mine! 

Thanks shaun


----------



## Shiny

Took mine back to Lidl today and said the gun was leaking. The manager offered me a refund straight away as obviously they only carry stock when the offer is on. He said if i didn't want a refund, he will find out how to order a replacement hose. I took the refund.

I must say, people moan about Lidl and Aldi and the like, but if that had been one of many of the bigger name stores, they would have insisted it went of for repair after probably half an hour of checking if i have been misusing the machine.

I said i wouldn't buy another Karcher, but it is a bit like camera lenses, once you have all the accessories it is difficult to change brands. So i think i'll buy another Karcher.


----------



## Tips

Have a look at the nilfisk range of pressure washers, you can always sell/swap your karcher bits on the forum.


----------



## tweeter

It seems this problem with Parkside washer guns is not uncommon, as mine has also gone after less than a year. Receipt long gone. Can anyone tell me where I can get a replacement?
OR are these a standard size? Will a Karcher gun (probably easier to find) fit the Parkside?


----------



## Bill58

That was the correct thing for Lidl to do, well done Lidl. I too had an issue this week with my Karcher that I bought in May, the hose sheared off at the attatchment, I couldn't find my reciept but Karcher still replaced the hose under warranty on reciept of my bank statement showing the payment to B&Q.


----------



## m411mtf

If no joy anywhere else, have a look on eBay.


----------



## JASON221

Google it


----------



## tweeter

OK, I talked to Lidl and they will always refund as they obviously neither keep nor deal in parts. If your receipt is gone, they will re-issue. You call the customer services (the number on all their leaflets) and with an approximate date and a card number they will trace the payment and re-issue the receipt.
Alternatively, the distributor of Parkside spares is a firm called B.E.S. and can be called on 0845-683-2678.


----------



## chrishazle

I have a Lavor Tiger pressure washer - actually my second as the first got nicked! The lances are not robust - too much plastic - but I found a seller on eBay who did replacements with metal fixings - bought the turbolance and the ordinary lance about 3 years ago (IIRC cost about £40 for the two), used them quite a bit doing the patio 3-4 times a year (***** large oak tree!) and they're still going strong.

No, I don't have a snow foam thingy and I don't use the pressure washer on my cars!


----------



## puckacostello

i faxed the receipt and problem off to them and rang them said it could take upto 28 days now been 24 days and im waiting patiently! car is ridiculous! hasnt been washed in about 2 months!


----------



## dagoatla

Mine went the same way and i got the silverline lance on amazon. Had to get the hose too as the thread was a bit different on that end. Only about £9 each. Still going good. The lance takes the lavor attachments too.


----------



## G.A.K.

*Parkside Power Washer*

Hi Guys. Bought one a couple of months back in Lidl. Worked fine first time but like many others gun leaked on second occasion. I'd be happy to buy a replacement gun. Called into local Lidl store on Monday when I saw that PWs were once more on sale. When I spoke to the shop assistant he told me he also had bought one and experienced the same problem, but can't locate the necessary spare. Has anyone succeeded in getting a replacement gun and will any other brand fit? the machine itself is fine for the use which I have for it so it would be great to get the part.


----------



## totters

My girlfriend works for b.e.s who handle all repairs etc. She says it's a common fault and a dead cert they will fail


----------



## puckacostello

G.A.K. said:


> Hi Guys. Bought one a couple of months back in Lidl. Worked fine first time but like many others gun leaked on second occasion. I'd be happy to buy a replacement gun. Called into local Lidl store on Monday when I saw that PWs were once more on sale. When I spoke to the shop assistant he told me he also had bought one and experienced the same problem, but can't locate the necessary spare. Has anyone succeeded in getting a replacement gun and will any other brand fit? the machine itself is fine for the use which I have for it so it would be great to get the part.


If you still have the receipt and its less than 3 years old, just scan it and send an email to [email protected] including your name and address and they will send you the required part no problem.


----------

